# Moulting during show



## coo2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Time to take my pigeons to the state fair for show, and I go out there and what do I find? They've started moulting. 

Is there any way I can somewhat control their moulting, so next time they aren't moulting during show time?


----------



## coo2 (Sep 17, 2005)

...and should I bother showing them anyway?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Coo2, 

Normally, pigeon shows are scheduled around moulting and breeding times, not during, I always thought 

There is really nothing you can do, except to change lighting strategies in your loft to force a moult earlier and faster. I wouldn't recommend this though because pigeons should be allowed to go through this process naturally and within normal time frames.

You should probably skip this show and try to sign up for one during the "off seasons".


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Brad, you are correct. 
All the "just pigeon shows" are well after the moult is overwith, mostly beginning in late October thru December.
But the county and state fairs don't work around the moult season and always have them at the same times of the year... When its the hottest, Imagine that....
But as my boys have taken their birds to the county fairs for the last 3 yrs, I know the judges all take that into consideration, as almost all the pigeons there are also going thru the same.
As much as I hate to put them thru the extra stress of the showing that time of year, I'm a strong proponent of getting the kids involved whenever possible. And sometimes, this is their only way of doing that. Its an exciting and learning experience for them.
Gary H.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI COO2,By all means take some to the fair Here in CALIFORNIA the DEL MAR FAIR was held in late JUNE and early JULY some of the people that I know made a few dollars like 200 or 250. But you must deside for your self as late AUGUST early SEPTEMBER is in the middle of the molt,WHILE june/july is at the start of the molt. In any event GOOD LUCK. .................GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

COO2,What shows were you planing two to? GEORGE


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree with George. Show them anyways. Rena


----------

